# Flea and tick for puppies



## lmuns349 (Mar 22, 2012)

Our new puppy Duke is 10 weeks old and 28 pounds. We want to start flea and tick medication but aren't sure if we have to wait to a certain age or just go by weight. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Frontline is a topical application & has a dosing chart by weight. Your vet will help you with this.

There are other products, this is what I'm familiar with.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, you could ask your vet about flea and tick meds. You could also ask do they have flea and tick spray for your yard.

I have experience with frontline, but I hear good stories about Advantix.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

I would say...it depends. Some dogs do better with one type verus another type. Work with your vet on finding out which works better for your dog. All my dogs seem to do okay with which ever type I pick....Frontline or Advantage. There are also some natural meds that some of the members on here use with good success.

Personally, I would stay away from any of the Hartz or other OTC flea and tick stuff. 
I DO believe that Walmart does now sell a version of Frontline that is suppose to be cheaper and is the same as Frontline....PetArmour. But I don't know that much about it.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs (Oct 31, 2008)

Personally, I like Comfortis. It is in a chewable pill form that you give them monthly. No topical chemicals to deal with so you don't have to worry about isolating your dog. Comfortis can be given at 14 weeks of age and should be given after a meal. I have a photo of my husky after giving her comfortis for the first time. Fleas literally flocked to her face and died. It's pretty gross, but that stuff is so effective! Before I started using Comfortis I was using advantage and then Frontline. Vets told me that fleas were becoming immune to frontline and it wasnt working as well. I don't deal with topical junk anymore. I also agree with jets, don't waste your money on the OTC crap, especially flea and tick collars.


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm more concerned about the ticks than the fleas. We haven't ever had a problem with fleas....but ticks scare the crap out of me! I have Cheyenne on Frontline Plus and just found a fully engorged tick on her...so questioning it's effectiveness!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

jprice103 said:


> I'm more concerned about the ticks than the fleas. We haven't ever had a problem with fleas....but ticks scare the crap out of me! I have Cheyenne on Frontline Plus and just found a fully engorged tick on her...so questioning it's effectiveness!


This is scary because we are just one state over from each other! I have heard that Frontline is less effective in the southern states.

I didn't use any flea products until mine was close to 7 months. We were doing Springtime Bug Off garlic powder & neem oil spray. It worked that first summer, then he got fleas in the fall. I did start to cut back on the garlic so I'm not really sure if that's the reason. But the fleas really did a number on him & it took a couple of months for his body to get back to normal. I couldn't take that chance anymore & we started Frontline and I hated to give him a chemical product, never found & flea or tick and we are out hiking alot.

I do treat our yard with DE every spring & fall.


----------

